# What's this made from?



## mickeyb (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello, I've only just joined. Is there anybody out there that can help with any ideas about what this elephant's head handle is made from?. It definitely isn't wood. The cane is made from bamboo with a nice silver band beneath the handle. This has a Chester assay mark on it. The cane is Victorian. I'd be very grateful for any help, thanks in advance. mickeyb


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

With the colour and the dark mark under the trunk could be some kind of horn.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

it has the look of horn. If you can get the date from the assay mark it may give you a clue


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Like the others I would guess it is a horn of some kind.


----------



## mickeyb (Oct 14, 2016)

Are there any tests that can be used to determine what type of horn has been used or is it just experinced eyes and touch


----------



## mickeyb (Oct 14, 2016)

CV3 said:


> Like the others I would guess it is a horn of some kind.


Thanks for that CV3, I'm trying get a definitive opinion to help me advertise it for sale. As you would expect people want to know what things are made of. I was hoping maybe Rams Horn as this material pushes the price up appreciably. Is there any safe way to test? Many thanks, mickeyb


----------



## mickeyb (Oct 14, 2016)

cobalt said:


> it has the look of horn. If you can get the date from the assay mark it may give you a clue


Only the Chester mark and the lion are visible, sadly the rest of the marks are pretty badly rubbed, many thanks, mickeyb


----------

